# Lets see some Equipment pics!!!



## Newguy777

Hey guys not to many pics of heavy equipment on here. Lets see your trucks, skidders, trailers, etc. The stuff you work with! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## MAG58

*Old Ford*

Here is the old farm Ford Tractor I use.


----------



## elmnut

ASV RC-50 with turf tracks, Cat IT-28B vs. sky-jerker


----------



## jonseredbred

is that skyworker for sale??


----------



## DFD34

*Equipment*

Here is a couple pictures of my trucks.


----------



## Duffer

can not see your bucket very well do you have more pic,


----------



## Duffer

can not see your bucket very well do you have more pic, here are some pic of my grapple


----------



## Duffer

Hey here are some of the crew at work, and a frw of my stumps machines


----------



## Duffer

I found a few more


----------



## Newguy777

Duffer, 
What kind of dump trailer and grapple lift is that?? Did you have that custom made? How much can that grapple lift? Thanks!


----------



## a_lopa

stumped


----------



## Duffer

If you go look at the large equipment form called jms trailer grapple you will have all your question answered.


----------



## kkottemann

Here are a few standard pieces


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

England!!!


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

saw bench


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

a_lopa said:


> stumped



How long did that big bugger take? how many hp is your grinder Aussie?
See you got her lettered up looks good..


----------



## jazak

ROLLACOSTA said:


> England!!!



How do you like the Makita??


BTW I'll try and psot some pics up soon.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

I like the makita ,i've got the 7900 and the Dcs5000,great saws good value for money..


----------



## LightningLoader

kkottemann said:


> Here are a few standard pieces



 that's what I like to see. What year is that?


----------



## jazak

Also is that nissan diesel by any chance???


----------



## a_lopa

ROLLACOSTA said:


> How long did that big bugger take? how many hp is your grinder Aussie?
> See you got her lettered up looks good..



That stumps still there rolla,just a staged shot for my site.I can remember that tree being cut down for getting too"big"lol. grinder is 42hp.got new set of tomahawk teeth on it gets thru them quickly.very happy with it.

My freind is a signwriter he makes loads more than me and never charges me.he hates bad lettering and will always do my signage so that i dont get some crap job done and the locals think he did it! 

You sure have some kit these days!!!bobcat tip truck10ton+ will be my next thing.


----------



## JohN Dee

Nice stumper a_lopa, whats the RRP on one of those babies?

I just learned of the new Tomahawk(By Vermeer or Bandit?) tooth at GreenX recently, was wondering; Which of the two teeth Tomahawk and the Rayco Super Tooth, is better in performance aswell as durability?


----------



## a_lopa

John dee im not sure on the rrp for the grinder they dont sell the 1642/42hp one anymore they sell a 35hp in same configuration for too much IMO.

As for the teeth im not sure yet i do have a set of both so ill let you know down the track,i like the tomahawks being 2 peice so buying an actual tooth is cheaper than buying one rayco tooth.

Im buying a 4.2t/diesel jap import nissan SWB with the works for towing the grinder,so the landcruiser will be going.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

Aussie i've seen them Tomohawk teeth in Arbor Age,have you got a close up pic I can see??..

Yep i've got a bit more kit these days all I really want now is a bigger truck..

Jazak yes mate she's a Nissan diesel,you can't beat Jap trucks imo..


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

a_lopa said:


> Im buying a 4.2t/diesel jap import nissan SWB with the works for towing the grinder,so the landcruiser will be going.




Nissan Patrol??


----------



## a_lopa

Could be this one,hopefully..


----------



## EngineerDude

These don't really belong here, as this specific activity didn't involve the tree biz, but they're sort of in the spirit of extreme activities, so I said what the hey. Took them a month or so ago when I was involved with a helicopter lift of some big air-conditioning units. The helicopter is an Erickson Sky-Crane, powered by twin-turbines, and capable of lifting approx 20,000 lb. The pilot told me this particular aircraft is the same one used to put the needle on CN Tower in Toronto. These guys also market theri services for logging.

The guy in the 3rd pic climbed up the side of the aircraft while it was on the ground for refueling. He spent a couple of minutes up there doing some sort of insepction/service, all the while with the turbines running and the blades spinning at what sounded like pretty much full throttle. Yee-haw!


----------



## a_lopa

Elvis the erikson helo water bomber and a few more are working here at the moment.


----------



## slabracing

*Glad it's not my equipment!!!*

Don't know the real story but WOW
http://uutah.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4459


----------



## EngineerDude

"Wow" is right! The photos are all labelled "*DISGRUNTLED *EMPLOYEE" I think "disgruntled" is an understatement. "INSANE", "DISTURBED", "PSYCHOTIC", and "DANGEROUS" are other words that come to mind.

Hope they were adequately insured. Even so, this shut 'em down in the short term. Also hope they got the perp into a cell with strong bars.


----------



## ASD

:jawdrop: :jawdrop:


slabracing said:


> Don't know the real story but WOW
> http://uutah.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4459


----------



## Newguy777

*Destruction pics!*

I saw those same pictures about a year ago. I think they are on the heavy equipment forums. Those guys where saying it was a hardcore environmentalist group that did that. They did not want that area logged for some reason. It looks the same. That is some messed up stuff right there bubba. I would of payed to have seen the insurance companys faces. Feel real real bad for the owner of all that equipment. Wonder what happened in the long run????


----------



## jazak

Here's some more of a different location. Read the whole thread of the second link these ARE MUCH WORSE.  

***********************************/Forum/showthread.php?t=1619&highlight=vandalism

***********************************/Forum/showthread.php?t=1719&highlight=vandalism


----------



## LightningLoader

We had some kids do that to a couple of our customer's trucks one time. They were all parked on our yard waiting for install and the kids scaled the fence and hotwired like 7 different trucks. Crashed a couple on the property, then busted through the gate and wrecked a couple others in a neighborhood behind our old factory. Talk about senseless distruction. Especially bad since they were BRAND NEW.


----------



## jazak

LightningLoader said:


> We had some kids do that to a couple of our customer's trucks one time. They were all parked on our yard waiting for install and the kids scaled the fence and hotwired like 7 different trucks. Crashed a couple on the property, then busted through the gate and wrecked a couple others in a neighborhood behind our old factory. Talk about senseless distruction. Especially bad since they were BRAND NEW.



Having equipment get destroyed sucks, but that can be replaced..... 30+ large oak trees can't.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

Nice 4X4 Aussie did you get it??


----------



## Hansson

Heres some Equipment pics!!!


----------



## a_lopa

Wow nice logsplitter/procceser thor might be able to copy that one 

Find out about the 4x4 monday rolla its being traded complicated deal,can buy a good turbo diesel landcuiser 80 series here around 12-15k so if it falls thru il get one of them.


----------



## a_lopa

grinding


----------



## my460

DSCN0995.JPG (
How much does a splitter like that Run? Just for my info.:greenchainsaw: And where can I find one.
Thanks,


----------



## Hansson

my460 said:


> DSCN0995.JPG (
> How much does a splitter like that Run? Just for my info.:greenchainsaw: And where can I find one.
> Thanks,



http://www.japa.fi/index.php?sivu=34520
Its very nice to put it after the car.
I gave 45 000 Swedish krona for my one. 1 Swedish krona = 0.142294065 U.S. dollars


----------



## shokidq

Just started using these 1/4 meter bags for shipping logs,6 bags to a pallet and a lot easier on the back than full 1 meter bags when pulling them out of the van.


----------



## my460

SWEET I cant read it but i'll still check it out


Hansson said:


> http://www.japa.fi/index.php?sivu=34520
> Its very nice to put it after the car.
> I gave 45 000 Swedish krona for my one. 1 Swedish krona = 0.142294065 U.S. dollars


----------



## shokidq

my460 said:


> SWEET I cant read it but i'll still check it out



click the english version


----------



## Yellowdog

Here's some of what we use. We saw down the oaks and chip them whole or as near to whole as possible. Occasionally we use a large tree shear on one of the skidsteers if the tree is green or safe to shear. Most of this work is oak wilt takedown. We have brush mower attachment that will grind the large oak stumps to grade and we also use it for piles of branches that are hard to chip unless still attached to the whole tree. System works good and two guys can cut down 10-13 oaks similar to the ones pictured and have them moved and chipped in 8 hours or less.


----------



## a_lopa

Great pics guys,ASD what in youir opinion is the best start up procceser (bandit)for a guy coming into the market?


----------



## protreecare

*here is a couple of my trucks*

I will try to get pics of more.


----------



## jazak

protreecare said:


> I will try to get pics of more.



Very nice...


----------



## Hansson

My Kodiak on the hill
http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/589/sommar8hp.jpg

http://img205.imageshack.us/img205/2207/dscn17713lv.jpg


----------



## my460

Sweet Nice View


----------



## ctkiteboarding

heres a couple shots of my set up, we do site work as well


----------



## jazak

ctkiteboarding said:


> heres a couple shots of my set up, we do site work as well



That dump looks in great condition for a 82!!!!!!


----------



## ctkiteboarding

we just painted the dump and top, the cab is next , she has 70k and i put on most of them, good solid truck i love inter.:rockn:


----------



## bigtreeguy

*Nice*



protreecare said:


> I will try to get pics of more.



Nice Equipment, Love the P120


----------



## CompleteLori

*Some of our tools -- and its all for sale - make offer*

Here are our tools of the trade .


----------



## jazak

CompleteLori said:


> Here are our tools of the trade .



Why are you selling?? Going out of business or just don't like those pieces fo equipment??


----------



## CompleteLori

Actually we upgrade when new come out and do some testing for other manufactures for a discounted price . 

Like the new Stump grinder on my takehuchi has not yet been produced in bulk. We are however running it and everything is awesome. It will be the best $ 13,000 spent because when they come out in production they will be $ 15 to 17 k .


----------



## colverpa




----------



## trevmcrev

Heres some of my gear....


----------



## a_lopa

If you need a subby big stumps for a towbehind let me knw Trev.TOP RATES!!!lol


----------



## trevmcrev

We mostly work in the suburbs, very few stumps you can get a tow behind to, even our rayco only does about 3/10 stumps. The Stumphumper does more work. But if you come this far or we do anything down your way i'll yell out!

Trev


----------



## a_lopa

No problem, just keep it in mind!


----------



## dutchsquirrel

Duffer said:


> can not see your bucket very well do you have more pic, here are some pic of my grapple



whoa great stuff man


----------



## grindpro

*the worlds only zero turn radius completely wireless control stump grinder*


----------



## grindpro

TreeCo said:


> Is that a real stumper?



About 50 stumps so far on that machine, product testing.... on sale now, also looking for dealers.


----------



## stevieb

Just viewed the demo vid for that machine. I am seriously impressed. that is one fast moving mahttp://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4374398700427091736chine.


----------



## DFD34

*new bucket*

Here are a few pictures of our new bucket truck. It is a 62ft Arerial Lift of Conn bucket mounted on a 2004 Sterling chassis with a 210hp Cat C-7 engine. Can't wait to get it lettered up. We did switch out the name plate on the back of the truck as you can see in the pictures. Enjoy DFD34


----------



## bigtreeguy

Wow!
That is a nice looking bucket truck. I'm working at 52 feet, and that's usually enough here in rural Colorado. That extra 13 feet would come in handy sometimes with removals. The 65 footer is probably essential with the big trees back east.


----------



## treeslayer666

*Dfd34*

Nice truck!! What year is the boom? Did aerial lift remount on your chassis?
I am waiting for my new al62/52 to be completed another 3 or 4 weeks. They are mounting it on a 07 f750 with a 230 cummins 7 speed, CANT WAIT!!

Did I see in a previous post another alc rearmount? Did you keep it, sell it, or trade it. I'm trading mine to aerial lift. Here is a pick


----------



## DFD34

*Aeriall lift*

Hey Treeslayer,
Our new lift and truck were buit new in 2004. We called AL of Conn back in Janurary and ask them if anyone was trading in a rear mount unit. We were given a company's number here in Mass. We called the guy and went and looked at the truck and bought it right away. The truck and lift are in great shape. It is so hard to find a Aerial lift of Conn rear mount especially in good shape. We saved thousands buying a great used unit instead of new. If we did not find a good used one we would have bitten the bullet and bought new. New ones are a lot of $$$$$$$ though. Good luck with you new one. I just hope the phones start ringing so we can start paying for them. DFD34


----------



## treeslayer666

*Dfd34*

What company did you buy it from in MA??? Is it a al62/52?? I have yet to see a used one for sale. I'm sure it was much cheaper than buying new. My new rig is gonna be around $110,000 with the cab painted my colors, and all the extra goodies that I can somehow justify. Can you notice the difference in height & reach over your other unit? What model was your other alc rearmount? Mine is a al50 with the 84" CA.
I can get that thing anywhere. The thing is in showroom condition so Aerial Lift is gonna take mine in trade as soon as the new one is done.
Hopefully it dries up around here so we can get in the backyards.
I did a couple trees I could reach from the driveway today, just backed the chipper on the lawn 8' and left 10" rutts. What a mess.


----------



## treeslayer666

*The pissa*

You know what the pissa is. I just put $6k into my boom this winter because I wasnt sure if I was gonna buy a new one. New basket, all new lower hydrolic lines, repacked a outrigger cylinder cause it had a very small but annoying drip, inspection, die-elect, and even line-xed the deck. Aint that a pissa.


----------

